# My Survey  - Resale Wyndham points?



## CruzLover80 (Apr 30, 2016)

1) Where do you want your home resort to be? Just for convenience purposes, Florida.

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? Ideally would like to trade primarily, with shorter visits to home resort.

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Anywhere in the Caribbean, Cozumel, Carolinas, Vegas

4) How many people do you usually travel with? my husband and I, and every other trip with our two sons (1 adult, 1 teen)

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? Pretty flexible

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? Yes, especially if it requires flights

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? Yes, preferred for long distance travel, Florida travel just a long weekend.

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? I am easily satisfied, so 3 would work, I'm hoping purchasing a timeshare will improve my quality of hotel/resort stays

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? I'm looking for resale off Ebay or other site, so I am not looking to finance and would like to get the most bang for my buck, so under $2,000 would be great.

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? $1200

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? Pretty well informed.

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do? Yes, that is primarily why I am looking for a cash paid resale.

Side note: I have been finding relatively inexpensive Wyndham resorts on resale for $1500 or less for 165,000 Wyndham points. I am hoping that would buy me at least 2 weeks of vacation a year.  I am confused as to which resorts I would be able to "trade" for, I've seen many variations of Wyndham resorts (i.e. Worldmark) so I am slightly confused... actually really confused.    Any help would be great.


----------



## Ty1on (May 1, 2016)

This is only my experience, but I have found you can do better than $1500 for 165K points resale, if you wait until Oct/Nov.  As travel heats up through the Spring and into Summer, many people get hooked into sales presentations at the resorts, and either are smart enough not to bite immediately or rescind, and then find deals like the ones you mention on ebay etc.  If you've just been pitched 165K points for $25K, $1,500 looks like a Christmas present.  You can expect to find a decent contract for $500, transfer fees paid, if you wait until the slow travel season, a little more if the maintenance fees are low, a little less (down to almost nothing) if MF are in the higher range.

That said:  Wyndham looks like it might be a good fit for you, based on your responses.  Although the Carribean isn't Wyndham's strength, there are a couple resorts there.  There is El Cid La Ceiba in Cozumel.  Florida is pretty well dotted with Wyndhams of varying quality, from Destin down to Lauderdale.  Carolina, you have Myrtle Beach and Edisto.

One thing you should be aware of if you buy Wyndham resale--If you want short stays in Florida, you will be restricted to Wyndham properties only, because your RCI membership will be Weeks.  You might also look at a good bang-for-the-buck RCI Points contract like Grandview @ Las Vegas, where if you get the right contract, you'll have 122K RCI points at the current annual maintenance fee of about $750 a year.  Expect to pay in the $2K-$3K range up front for that contract.  RCI Points contracts allow you to reserve for less than a week.  As I understand,  122K RCI points go farther than the same number of Wyndham points.  Someone will correct me here if I'm wrong or there are exceptions to that generalization.

Some of the Worldmarks also have Wyndham inventory in them, so they would be available to you as a resale Wyndham owner.....Other than that, don't expect to be able to stay in a Worldmark or Shell resort with your Wyndham points purchased resale.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

I pretty much agree with Ty1on's comments .. except:

You can RENT Wyndham's unit for weekends in Florida cheaper from a large renter than you could get via your ownership. Why? Housekeeping credit and reservation transactions are USED for a 2 night stay the same as a full 7 night stay. A Gold or Platinum level VIPs gets SOME of these for free but guests stays' reservations do encounter a $99 Guest Certificate fee.

Wyndham's vacation system works for SMALL points owners as 7 night stays with checking in on FRI and SAT .. some locations, for Sunday.

Vegas might be easier and cheaper to get 7 night CASH rentals via your RCI membership.

If you love the Carolina's ... there are MULTIPLE older resorts which you should research. If you want SUMMER season, that will be the ONLY reliable way to get a PRIME season week (Fixed Week ownership).. might break YOUR buy in budget. If you want oceanfront or oceanview .. limited budget, look at South Florida (Atlantic coast) for late June and July. Again, fixed weeks can be found within your budget .. but Wyndham points would also work. Suggest you would need 203,000 points (UDI deeded Royal Vista points) as that is the ONLY beach resort where you could book a 2bdr/2bath 11-13 months in advance (about $1300 MFs currently). The  other 2 beach resorts are NOT UDI (points only resorts but converted fixed weeks).

For your foreign vacations in the Carribean area ... I have no real information .. not an area I vacation in nor do my timeshare ownerships have a real presence in that area.


----------



## Roger830 (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> Side note: I have been finding relatively inexpensive Wyndham resorts on resale for $1500 or less for 165,000 Wyndham points. I am hoping that would buy me at least 2 weeks of vacation a year.



165,000 points isn't enough for 2 weeks of vacation in prime season. A prime week in Florida for a 1-bed averages 140,000 points.

Here's a link for Wyntham directory. Put 70 in the upper left corner to see south Florida point charts.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/2013657298WMD/#/82

$1500 for 165,000 points would be ok for me at a very low mf resort or one where I wanted arp, but way out of line for a high fee resort.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

There are only two reasons to pick one resort over another in the Wyndham system  Advanced Reservation Priority. and Maintenance fees. At 10 months points are points at the 10 month mark


Since Wndham has resorts (or affiliates) in each of your 4 top location choices I think Wyndham will probably work for you but I dont think 165000 points will be enough for 2 weeks a year unless you travel to the legacy resorts in the off season.. I might start small, but I would be looking at at least double that.probably more.  A two bedroom in las vegas is 203000 points and a one bedroom is 154000.  so I think you will need  400000. You can still buy that for not much more than the $1500 you mention but consider mf will go to something closer to $200 a month, about double the budget you mention in your post

and no need to be confused about what resorts and how many points you need, Heres the book

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/

I said no need to be confused but the one part of the book that is confusing is the map because it locates the Worldmark resorts as well as Club Wyndham. Although the two clubs do have some shared resorts the clubs are completely different  just focus on the red dots (Wyndham Properties) and purple (wyndham affiliates) and also you wont be able to use resale points at the new Margaritaville resorts



Someone mentioned the possibility of renting from a VIP owner to save money (Platinum VIP owners can get a 50% discount )  I cant speak for all the VIP owners that rent, but I am beginning to share less and less of that discount with my customers. Wyndham has made some changes lately that allow me to more easily extend the life of my points so I dont ever find myself in a use it or lose it situation at the end of the year. which means I dont have to discount.  And they have limited the number of reservations I can have at one time and place and there is talk about eliminating the loophole that allows us to get discounts all the time, not just the last minute stuff  (reservations made close to check in)  So bottom line:  Im sharing the discounts I get less and less My guests pay me $6/1000 points based on my cost, ie the points schedule (see the book)  and any discount I might get is my profit


----------



## chapjim (May 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> There are only two reasons to pick one resort over another in the Wyndham system  Advanced Reservation Priority. and Maintenance fees. At 10 months points are points at the 10 month mark
> 
> 
> Since Wndham has resorts (or affiliates) in each of your 4 top location choices I think Wyndham will probably work for you but I dont think 165000 points will be enough for 2 weeks a year unless you travel to the legacy resorts in the off season.. I might start small, but I would be looking at at least double that.probably more.  A two bedroom in las vegas is 203000 points and a one bedroom is 154000.  so I think you will need  400000. You can still buy that for not much more than the $1500 you mention but consider mf will go to something closer to $200 a month, about double the budget you mention in your post
> ...



I share discounts, pretty much the same as you.  What I don't share is upgrades.  So, I reserve a 1BR and a 3BR for the same week and rent the 3BR for a "formula" price (which includes some profit).  If I am able to upgrade the discounted 1BR to the 3BR, that's where I make money.


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

This whole thing is very confusing to me. With all the acronyms and points, conversions, and exchanges. I hold a master's degree and this is foreign, LOL. Okay, so I clicked the link and if I am correct, only red and purples would be able to be used on Wyndham resale points (deeded converted to points, from what I understand UDI points). Are there any other resorts companies that would be a better bang for my buck? Or how am I able to expand to stay at the Worldmark resorts or would that fall under the exchange or would a better buy be to purchase Worldmark points, because it seems to fall under a different point system (resales are less points then other Wyndham categories).

I actually prefer to stay in off-peak seasons, less people, less traffic etc. I love to travel to new locations. So other than MF and upfront costs, what other costs are to be expected in ownership?

Confession: So I was on a recent trip to Vegas and ended up purchasing a Sampler package at Diamond Resorts for $3,000 and 15,000 points, because I did not want to commit to the price and long term cost - well at least their cost. Well lesson learned, I didn't realize that I could purchase on resale and have now done my research (little too late, but hopefully will get a decent trip out of it).


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

Also, would it be better to purchase RCI points versus Wyndham? Would that give me access to more resorts?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 1, 2016)

You can still access RCI inventory (but not points inventory) with resale Wyndham and since you don't usually need larger units going through the RCI portal is reasonable in terms of points needed.  Anytime you use RCI be it with RCI points or using Wyndham, you would be looking at a $209 exchange fee in addition to the points used.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

Not knowing what area of the country you live in (drive to resorts) or your MOST desired vacation regions ... you asked about Wyndham ... and most of us are assuming Wyndham Vacations Resorts (not Worldmark or Shell resorts).

RCI Weeks is the default exchange group with Wyndham Vacation Resorts.

I own Wyndham Vacation Resorts with RCI Weeks and RCI Points. I also own at a VRI resort which gets me access to Interval International Exchanges and RCI Weeks & Points. I also own in the Shell Vacation Resorts ... for easy access to Western USA resorts for my extended family vacations.

As for accessing MORE resorts thru exchanging ... just remember, exchanging has COSTs in dollars, time in searching and no certainty YOU will get the vacations YOU want or be happy with the resorts YOU do get. I get limited vacation time ... I don't want to stay in a marginal resort. Booking within the Wyndham Vacation Resorts is far easier than RCI exchanges.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> This whole thing is very confusing to me. With all the acronyms and points, conversions, and exchanges. I hold a master's degree and this is foreign, LOL. Okay, so I clicked the link and if I am correct, only red and purples would be able to be used on Wyndham resale points (deeded converted to points, from what I understand UDI points). Are there any other resorts companies that would be a better bang for my buck? Or how am I able to expand to stay at the Worldmark resorts or would that fall under the exchange or would a better buy be to purchase Worldmark points, because it seems to fall under a different point system (resales are less points then other Wyndham categories).
> 
> I actually prefer to stay in off-peak seasons, less people, less traffic etc. I love to travel to new locations. So other than MF and upfront costs, what other costs are to be expected in ownership?
> 
> Confession: So I was on a recent trip to Vegas and ended up purchasing a Sampler package at Diamond Resorts for $3,000 and 15,000 points, because I did not want to commit to the price and long term cost - well at least their cost. Well lesson learned, I didn't realize that I could purchase on resale and have now done my research (little too late, but hopefully will get a decent trip out of it).



Your masters degree in one discipline, wont help you in another, and certainly wont help you with understanding Wyndham

All you need to know about Wyndham is in the back of the book, pages 236-241.  understand these 6 pages and you will have it.. even a grade school dropout can get it

What you need to do is stop making it more complicated than it is. and focus on one thing at a time.  If its Wyndham, stop with the Worldmark questions.. 

I would look at the mix of resorts in the two systems, and pick the one to study,  that meets your needs the best. And since there are not many worldmark units in Florida and none in the Carolinas. I gotta ask, Why look at Worldmark at all?

as far as costs with a Wyndham ownership;  there is the cost to purchase and the maintenance fees.  There are transaction fees and housekeeping fees and guest confirmation fees, but there is an allocation of all of them with every account and with good account management you can avoid paying any extra altogether. The way I see it those finer points of managing your account can be learned after you own it. That you might have to pay a $30 transaction fee should not, in my opinion be a deal breaker

The big questions have been asked and answered. ie how many points do I need and whats it going to cost and to maintain.  

if it turns out you made a mistake;  know that Wyndham will take it back


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> You can still access RCI inventory (but not points inventory) with resale Wyndham and since you don't usually need larger units going through the RCI portal is reasonable in terms of points needed.  Anytime you use RCI be it with RCI points or using Wyndham, you would be looking at a $209 exchange fee in addition to the points used.



So that would be $209 for a full week to access a RCI resort. It appears that RCI points charts are slightly less than Wyndham points or would I be reading the wrong chart? What would be the difference between RCI inventory and RCI points inventory? Just trying to figure out the best route. So if I were to purchase a TS with RCI points, I would still be bound to the exchange rate?


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Your masters degree in one discipline, wont help you in another, and certainly wont help you with understanding Wyndham
> 
> All you need to know about Wyndham is in the back of the book, pages 236-241.  understand these 6 pages and you will have it.. even a grade school dropout can get it
> 
> ...



As a complete newbie to all of this, I want to make sure that before deciding to purchase I make an informed decision that will make the most sense for me and my family. I ask about Worldmark because it is in the Wyndham network and I thought it was a valid question. With so many options and point systems/weeks/deeded etc... it can be overwhelming. Especially with being able to access other resorts outside of the Wyndham network for exchange purposes.


----------



## Roger830 (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> So that would be $209 for a full week to access a RCI resort. It appears that RCI points charts are slightly less than Wyndham points or would I be reading the wrong chart? What would be the difference between RCI inventory and RCI points inventory? Just trying to figure out the best route. So if I were to purchase a TS with RCI points, I would still be bound to the exchange rate?



Yes, an rci 1-bed resort for a prime week is 126,000 points which is less than most Wyndham resorts, but there is a $209 exchange fee. Usually rci resorts are a lower quality.

A nice feature of Wyndhm is being able to book 3 or 4 days in prime season, 2-6 off season.

Week days are about 2/3 the cost of weekends. With my low cost National Harbour and Panama City points, we recently stayed in San Diego Gaslamp district Monday-Friday for a little over $100 per night, then we stayed a week in Vegas for a little over $500 in a resort we rented from rci. Last year we stayed in Waikiki for a little over $100 per night for 5 weekdays.

My Sea Garden points are high mf (maintenance fee), but I have arp (advanced reservation priority) of being able to book week 7 on the 9th floor, so it's worth it to me.


----------



## Roger830 (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> As a complete newbie to all of this, I want to make sure that before deciding to purchase I make an informed decision that will make the most sense for me and my family. I ask about Worldmark because it is in the Wyndham network and I thought it was a valid question. With so many options and point systems/weeks/deeded etc... it can be overwhelming. Especially with being able to access other resorts outside of the Wyndham network for exchange purposes.



You can't book Worldmark points with resale Wyndham points. That's a feature salesmen push, but they neglect to mention that there is an additional cost in the mf.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> As a complete newbie to all of this, I want to make sure that before deciding to purchase I make an informed decision that will make the most sense for me and my family. I ask about Worldmark because it is in the Wyndham network and I thought it was a valid question. With so many options and point systems/weeks/deeded etc... it can be overwhelming. Especially with being able to access other resorts outside of the Wyndham network for exchange purposes.



I'm trying to tell you that club Wyndham and Worldmark the club are not the same network. They happen to have the same manager and developer but they are different clubs

Yes yours was a valid question. You  may have sensed some frustration in my comment because I wasn't able to  explain things as well as I would have liked

I'm trying to give you a direction for your research. ie start with the resorts and since Worldmark doesn't have the mix of resorts you want there is no need to waste time and effort learning the finer points of how it works


----------



## tschwa2 (May 1, 2016)

Even though you may see Worldmark resorts in the Wyndham catalog and vice versa, they are completely separate systems that have some access to each other if you buy either one retail from the developer.  Otherwise only count on getting a Worldmark if you own Wyndham points (or Wyndham if you own worldmark credits) by exchanging through RCI and then you would have the same access as any other rci member.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

Almost NO ONE can find a 'system' which meets ALL their vacation needs. And that is WHY most of us own in several systems or become very good at exchanging (which is like another system with a gaming feel & fees). 

I own Wyndham points. Then MOST of my relatives moved to an area of the country which has few, if any, Wyndham resorts. So I got some FREE Shell points... then Wyndham acquired Shell Vacation Club (which resale Wyndham points accounts can not access). 

As for my personal use ... it is South Florida around Ft Lauderdale from Week 52 to Week 12 ... beach block of the ocean.

Pick and learn about a system which you believe will meet MOST of your needs and desires. AFTER learning, buy resale and buy ONLY for your current vacation needs ... easier to ADD more verses dumping used timeshares after paying several years of MFs YOU aren't or can't use. 

Many on TUG will encourage YOU to rent at your selected 'desired' resorts ... you might find your top choices might NOT 'fit' you. Like my "pink" resort or a resort where everyone is VERY OLD or the pictures are very pretty but the room layouts are bad.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2016)

*Learning Curve - takes time*

Hi CruzLover80,
You are getting very good information from very knowledgeable Wyndham
owners . Take your time an learn and go back and read through all the legacy 
TUG threads that can help expand your knowledge . There are about 8 years worth if you enjoy reading.

******
FYI - I first found TUG after buying (from the developer )the Mexican system  i own - and read so I could get comfortable .
A couple years later I read almost every legacy thread on that system  so I could better understand how  to use it

About 18 months ago I stated reading TUG daily again , and soon found the " new post " button 
and started scanning and reading whatever looked interesting .

When I started reading Wyndham threads and posts I too was completely confused by All the lingo - CWA ,ARP , UDI , legacy weeks etc.

My viewpoint now (as a non owner) is that  Wyndham  may be the most flexible use system that has scale and consistency  -  so you can go a lot of places in the USA without having to pay an exchange fee ,   and it can be used for split week stays.
If you want Marriott , Hilton etc than buy there but your per week MF for those systems is probably more than Wyndham  .

.


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

I really appreciate all the input, it has definitely cleared up some things for me. Especially with buying the minimum amount of points and then adding later should I need more. I am in the South Florida area which is why I was looking for a Florida home resort that had already had converted Wyndham points, that way if in a pinch I cannot fly anywhere that year I could always use my home resort and assigned week. Thank you for the clarification between Worldmark, Wyndham and RCI. It appears that Wyndham may be the best option for our family.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

Converted Wyndham fixed weeks must be reserved during the ARP reservation window (13 months until the day before the start of the 10th month).

During PRIME time ... Snowbird season or when school is out (summer, Easter, Xmas season) most resorts are booked solid.

The resorts with Fixed Weeks (and possible converted to points weeks) in South Florida are Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara and Palm Aire. None of these MFs are among the lowest ratio ... resorts were hurricanes hit coming off the water or near ocean wind spray have HIGHER maintenance costs.

Also, your MFs are based on the Fixed Week rate for that size unit plus your CWP fee of $.55/1K of points. You absolutely should buy ONLY PRIME weeks to get the BEST possible MF ratio for that size unit. MFs for a size unit without regard to season is the SAME for all units that size at the resort.

Yes, I own Fixed Weeks at those resorts ... some are converted to points. And some I am going to drop out of points to avoid the CWP fees (example for a 2/2 unit the CWP fee $107.73 for one week plus the normal MFs for that week). And these resorts have a large number of STUDIO units ... buildings originally built as motels. Wyndham Sea Gardens resort has 3 sections of converted motels and only 2 sections built as timeshare condos. Wyndham Santa Barbara is 40% studio units ...  the 1/1 and 2/2 are basicly composed of 2 motel rooms each. Palm Aire (golf course resort) original building was (I believe) mostly studio and some 1 bedrooms while the towers were ALL building as a condo building.


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> The resorts with Fixed Weeks (and possible converted to points weeks) in South Florida are Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara and Palm Aire. None of these MFs are among the lowest ratio ... resorts were hurricanes hit coming off the water or near ocean wind spray have HIGHER maintenance costs.
> 
> Also, your MFs are based on the Fixed Week rate for that size unit plus your CWP fee of $.55/1K of points. You absolutely should buy ONLY PRIME weeks to get the BEST possible MF ratio for that size unit. MFs for a size unit without regard to season is the SAME for all units that size at the resort.



So in your opinion would it be best to purchase a Wyndham Club Plus or Access (not sure if it's the same thing). Also what is CWP?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

CWP is Club Wyndham Plus .. these points are deeded with ARP at only the underlying resort. MFs are based on the resort for UDI points,

CWA is a collection of deeds .. some UDI points deed but many are converted fixed weeks. You as the owner of CWA are NOT aware if the points are from a converted fixed week or are UDI points held by the 1 trust with thousand of CWA owners ... MFs are based on the underlying deeds and the CWP points held by the big CWA trust.


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> CWP is Club Wyndham Plus .. these points are deeded with ARP at only the underlying resort. MFs are based on the resort for UDI points,
> 
> CWA is a collection of deeds .. some UDI points deed but many are converted fixed weeks. You as the owner of CWA are NOT aware if the points are from a converted fixed week or are UDI points held by the 1 trust with thousand of CWA owners ... MFs are based on the underlying deeds and the CWP points held by the big CWA trust.



Gotchya. I'm seeing a lot of CWP with high points biannually, it appears for someone like myself that travels annually it would be beneficial to purchase two contracts for ODD and EVEN years to retain a high level of point system. MF's appears to be relatively evenly with higher annual points MF. Time for me to price shop. It seems as though the best time is to buy is closer to the end of the year.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> G...<snip>. Time for me to price shop. It seems as though the best time is to buy is closer to the end of the year.



Remember ... Wyndham ARP booking window is 13 months out. 

Buy today, close in 60 days, and use ARP for July 4th 2017 or anytime after that during 2017.

Buy on Dec 1st, close in 60 day, and use ARP for President's Day, Feb, 2018.


----------



## CruzLover80 (May 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Remember ... Wyndham ARP booking window is 13 months out.
> 
> Buy today, close in 60 days, and use ARP for July 4th 2017 or anytime after that during 2017.
> 
> Buy on Dec 1st, close in 60 day, and use ARP for President's Day, Feb, 2018.



I suppose if you book after the ARP window the pickings are slimmer? The benefit of booking in ARP is for the specialty, high prime or "better" units... I presume that is correct? When I sat for the Diamond Resorts presentation, I was advised that they had "hot deals" valued at half the points if you can travel on relatively short notice... is that something Wyndham does?


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> I suppose if you book after the ARP window the pickings are slimmer? The benefit of booking in ARP is for the specialty, high prime or "better" units... I presume that is correct? When I sat for the Diamond Resorts presentation, I was advised that they had "hot deals" valued at half the points if you can travel on relatively short notice... is that something Wyndham does?



Wyndham has a discount within 60 days from check in. However it's for VIP owners only and to get VIP you need to buy from Wyndham 

It's hard for small account owners to justify the high price


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 2, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> I suppose if you book after the ARP window the pickings are slimmer? The benefit of booking in ARP is for the specialty, high prime or "better" units... ....



Slimmer? I guess you could call "NO AVAILABILITY" as slimmer. Royal Vista has ONLY 93 units and Santa Barbara has even less, 90 units (with 40% being studio units).

At both resorts, ALL the units are dressed out the same ... not much difference with views.

Also, Santa Barbara is a converted fixed week building ... I own 10 Prime fixed week deeds at that resort. Those are NOT in ARP ..ie NOT available to book via CWA or CWP points.

And there are many other PRIME week owners who are NOT in points. Cheaper also - no CWP/CWA fees.

BUT, my FLBR building has 140 units with 60% being 1bdrs and 40% being 2/2 lockouts ... MFs for the 2/2 under $875 ... exchanges thru RCI and II plus VRI trading. There are other options.

PS Wyndham owners either HATE or LOVE the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... more of a city location. 

PSS Might look more at Marriott Beachplace ... all 2/2 lockouts. All floating weeks. II exchange resort/chain. ST unit has balconies and sleep 4... would be find for a weekend getaway.


----------



## horsecreek (May 23, 2016)

How hard for short wyndham stays

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (May 23, 2016)

CruzLover80 said:


> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be? Just for convenience purposes, Florida.
> 
> 
> 9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? I'm looking for resale off Ebay or other site, so I am not looking to finance and would like to get the most bang for my buck, so under $2,000 would be great.
> ...



If you want Wyndham, a Club Access deal like this is just the thing for you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/233-000-POI...847163?hash=item4aff1fb1fb:g:wHIAAOSw8RJXBn9g

233,000 points for $2000 purchase price and $1350/year.  Advance Reservation Priority (essentially Home Resort) at Dozens of resorts across the country, including Grande Desert Las Vegas, which is a very nice resort.

Credit Pool your points when you don't need them for ARP, then take a Big Vacation one year, and one or two smaller ones off years.  Lots of flexibility.

Don't worry about Florida in winter, because you live there.


----------



## persia (May 24, 2016)

Yes, I would go go CWA rather than having a home resort. You get 13 months ARP at every resort that CWA owns at. ARP inventory seems to be divided according to the percent that CWA owns at a resort, so if CWA owns 20 percent of the points at a resort 20 percent of the points of the day would be available for CWA owners and 80 percent of the points for CWP owners. 

Either way at 8:00 AM US ET, both CWA and CWP would get their ARP, but CWA likely would run out sooner in the day than CWP because of higher competition and fewer points available.


----------



## CO skier (May 24, 2016)

persia said:


> Either way at 8:00 AM US ET, both CWA and CWP would get their ARP, but CWA likely would run out sooner in the day than CWP because of higher competition and fewer points available.



That may be true if all the underlying CWA deeds at a resort are converted fixed weeks.

I don't know that it has ever been determined how CWA availability is metered out at UDI resorts.  One way would be to treat CWA similar to credit pool points.  If CWA owners are the only ones reserving on a given day, they could draw enough points from the CWA pool to book the entire resort, if there are enough points in the CWA pool for that resort at the time.

In practice, it is a mix of CWA and UDI owners each day, but I do not think the points are metered out each day according to the Club Wyndham Access/Club Wyndham Select deeds ratio at the resort.


----------

